# H: eldar army,Paypal W: 40k army



## smackpie (Mar 27, 2009)

Im thinking about getting back into 40k so im mostly looking for mostly anything that is competitive. 
3 wave serpents 
1 falcon 
30 dire avengers 
3 warlocks 
2 farseers 
6 fire dragon 
9 howling banshees 
4 reapers 
7 harlequins 
6 warp spiders 
And Minor cash funds 
W: 
Ork army 
Daemon 
CSM 
IG 
anything else but eldar and vanilla marines 

usually trade on dakkadakka so have rep there if you want to check


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey dude, I have around 1750-2k of dark angels to trade.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I've got Daemons and CSM if you're interested in a Chaotic list.


----------

